# Shared commercial kitchen now open in FORT MYERS FL



## ckfm (Apr 14, 2016)

Calling all foodies and foodpreneurs in the Fort Myers area .. We are pleased to announce that Commercial Kitchen Fort Myers is now open ...rent our shared commercial by the hour , day , week at affordable prices http://www.commercialkitchenfortmyers.com




  








Commercial Kitchen front of postcard.jpg




__
ckfm


__
Apr 14, 2016


----------

